# Sempron64 3400+ advice



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

attempting to extend the viability of my Sempron 3400+ (Venice) for another few months i decided to overclock it.

as of rite now i have this 2ghz(stock) OCd to 2500. I ran "Prime95" for about two hours and have observed temps between 48 to 50 C (never higher then 50 but sometimes lwoer then 48)

my question is - is this a safe overclock? i googled as best i could but all i could find is the "max" temp for this CPU (which is 69c). Is 50c an acceptable max-load temp? do i have maybe even a little more headroom? ideally i wanted to get this thing to 2600 but for some reason 50 rang a bell in my head, so here i am just double checking.

thanks in advance


----------

